# Nigerian Dwarf Wethers



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

I have 2 Nigerian dwarf Wethers that I would like critiqued, I've tried to post this before but the pictures didn't go through, so I'm going to try again. These are my 2 Wethers, I bought them both from a feed store so I don't expect them to have good conformation, but I have no idea how to judge conformation except for a few basics... The buckskin is a 2 year old and the Black is a yearling. I will try to get better pictures but it's quite difficult to hold a goat and take a good picture of them .















Personally I think Diablo (buckskin) looks nicer then Cielo (black)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

The buckskin looks pretty nice. The black one has a weak chine and not very good depth. That combined with the growth stage he's in making his rear legs longer than the front ones doesn't make him very appealing. I'll try and type out a list for each sometime soon


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Diablo -

Pros - 
Long neck (for a Nigi)
Slender neck (for a Nigi)
Smooth withers
Good profile
Deep muzzle
Nice erect ears
Good depth
Fairy long topline
Fairly level topline
Strong topline
Straight front legs
Strong front legs
Short pasterns
Strong pasterns
Pretty smooth withers
I can't quite tell, but his shoulder look pretty smooth

Cons - 
Steep rump
posts rear legs
Withers could be sharper
Short canons
Lacks brisket
Toes out in front legs
Rear legs look thin and fragile


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks! The last 3 things on your list of cons have always been the most off-putting things about him to me.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's Cielo finally. Sorry I didn't get around to this sooner! 

Pros - 
Long body
Short pasterns
Broad forehead
Pretty good brisket
Straight front legs
Strong front legs
Okay back legs - I think they're be pretty good, if a little posty, but I'm not sure because he isn't set up
Tight toes
Smooth withers

Cons - 
Weak chine
Short neck
Thick neck
Steep rump
Elbow could be tighter
Spindly legs
Lacks depth

He just isn't as appealing as Diablo, but he's really pretty  I love black goats.


----------



## Exponentialdolphin (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------

